# More help with sizing



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I fall just about perfectly between the L and XL sizes. I am about 5'11" but only have a 32.75" inseam. Im all torso. My current ride has a 56mm top tube and 115mm stem. I could use it a bit longer, but worry that the XL with a 110 stem might feel too big overall. Anyone know the standover? Other issues I should be aware of? Which way would you go? 

I am trying to decide between a 555 and 565.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Wrench*

I'm 5'10.5" with average proportions and I ride a medium with a 120 or 130 stem and 2cm of spacers. I could ride a Large but like a longer stem on my bikes. I'd say at 5'11" I wouldn't go near an XL. Just as a reference I used to ride a Moots Compact SL size 56 with a 56.3 top tube and it always felt just a tad large for me.


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I misspoke. I am between a medium and a large. The medium is a 56mm top tube and the larg a 57.5. Looking closer though it looks like they measure from the front of the seat tube to center of the head tube. So relative to most companies, I would probably need to add bit. Is that correct?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm riding a 585 and a medium has a 54.5 top tube. But the seat angle is pretty agressive compared to a lot of frames which effectively lengthens the top tube/reach. I don't know the differences in geometry between the other frames. Sorry.


----------

